# My Email To Joe Ray



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Mr. Joe Ray,

My name is Tyrone Chatman and I'm a lowrider enthusiast. I had the pleasure of meeting you on two different occasions. The first, was in '01 or '02 during a show in Indianapolis, Indiana. The second, during the '05 Super Show in Las Vegas. I walked up to you, and to my surprise, you rememberd me from the Indianapolis show. Your club, Lifestyle, was selling posters that year and I asked if I could have all club members sign it for me. Lifestyle obliged me. And I was forever greatful. 

I have lots of respect for you, Lifestyle Car Club, Lowrider Magazine, and lowriding as a whole, but there's one issue that I do have with Lowrider Magazine; the avoidance/exclusion of the history Crenshaw Boulevard. 

Those who have read Lowrider Magazine throughout the years are very familiar with Whittier Boulevard, but not Crenshaw. For those who live outside of L.A. in order for them to learn about Crenshaw they had to rely on Young Hogg, Cali' Swangin', or rap music videos in order to learn the significance Crenshaw Boulevard has in the history of lowriding. The only lowrider based magazine to ever do an article on Crenshaw Boulevard was Scrape (now defunct) based out of New York. As a long-time reader of Lowrider Magazine, I found this insulting. How could an upstart lowrider magazine come into Lowrider Magazines back yard and produce an article on Crenshaw Boulevard before Lowrider Magazine did? Although that magazine came out over ten years ago, Lowrider Magazine has yet to print an article on the lowriding history of Crenshaw Boulevard. I would like to know, Mr. Ray, why is Crenshaw Boulevard being disregarded by Lowrider Magazine in the history of lowriding? 

Although I'm a Black/African-American, I don't want to say it's a racial issue. I would like to think there are no color lines in lowriding or Lowrider Magazine. As you know, lowriding is worldwide. So, there's no need for color lines. Just the love of this lifestyle is all that should matter.

Mr. Ray, I pray that you (and your staff) place some thought and consideration into my words. There are others that feel the same way, but may have never reached out to you (or Lowrider Magazine) to express themselves.

Thank you. And may God bless you.

Tyrone M. Chatman, Jr.



I agree with you and I will take care of it. There are a lot of other storied cruising locations that also are never mentioned Thanks man keep in touch God Bless 

Joe Ray 
Source Interlink Media 
Editor 
Lowrider Magazine 
P# 714-939-3738 
www.lowridermagazine.com

I'm very surprised at how quickly he responded. Mr. Ray, if you're reading this, thank you!


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

nice job tyrone, hey you still keep in contact with hector???


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Jan 12 2009, 09:16 AM~12678620
> *nice job tyrone, hey you still keep in contact with hector???
> *


Haven't spoken to Hector in well over a year. You need to get in touch with him?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds good to me.. He makes a good point about every city having a cruise spot that's never been featured in LRM.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Pro-active-ness :thumbsup:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 12 2009, 10:18 AM~12678633
> *Haven't spoken to Hector in well over a year. You need to get in touch with him?
> *


i wsa going to have him do a roof for me on a lincoln but dont know yet. hows everything going with you??


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Jan 12 2009, 09:24 AM~12678671
> *i wsa going to have him do a roof for me on a lincoln but dont know yet. hows everything going with you??
> *


Out here in Las Vegas trying to make it. How are you?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 12 2009, 09:20 AM~12678645
> *Sounds good to me..  He makes a good point about every city having a cruise spot that's never been featured in LRM.
> *


And I'm very sure there are many cruise spots that've never been featured/mentioned in the pages of LRM. But many of us know about Crenshaw. Crenshaw has been cruised since the '70's (or earlier), but never an article featured in LRM.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 12 2009, 09:20 AM~12678647
> *Pro-active-ness :thumbsup:
> *


Honestly, 'Tru', you pushed me to do it. Thanks for the push.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

that would be a cool monthly feature - cruise/hot spots in a different city.


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Jan 12 2009, 10:31 AM~12678703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i cant beleive they havent done anything on a main spot people have talked about, been in vidoes,etc. :uh: its like a staple in the history if lowriding, some people just really dont know i guess huh


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 12 2009, 09:43 AM~12678772
> *that would be a cool monthly feature - cruise/hot spots in a different city.
> 
> 
> *


You know what's funny, Rod, is that Lowrider Japan has done monthly feature on Crenshaw Boulevard. They've done articles on the who's-who of Crenshaw Boulevard lowriding. Yet, Lowrider Magazine hasn't. Doesn't make any sense to me. So, that's another reason why I emailed him. Didn't want to continue bitching/moaning about it. Contact the one person (Joe Ray) that can change all of that.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I'd like to see the mag get more "street"


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 12 2009, 09:57 AM~12678858
> *You know what's funny, Rod, is that Lowrider Japan has done monthly feature on Crenshaw Boulevard. They've done articles on the who's-who of Crenshaw Boulevard lowriding. Yet, Lowrider Magazine hasn't. Doesn't make any sense to me. So, that's another reason why I emailed him. Didn't want to continue bitching/moaning about it. Contact the one person (Joe Ray) that can change all of that.
> *


from what i've gathered the japanese are more in tune with lowridin' than most here!  

good email you sent to dude - i know ad sales are down and the mags are struggling financially. something like city cruise spots, major articles on places such as the shaw could spark more interest in the mag itself. possibly get back those who ditched the mags for too many ads (which equals $) and not enough content. :dunno:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Jan 12 2009, 09:49 AM~12678800
> *yeah i feel ya, hows your car going?? is it done?
> im good. up in waukegan doing my thang. you know trying to get the whip ready for this year,  :cheesy:
> i cant beleive they havent done anything on a main spot people have talked about, been in vidoes,etc.  :uh: its like a staple in the history if lowriding, some people just really dont know i guess huh
> *


My car isn't going. Trying to sell it.

I can't believe it either. Hopefully my email will make a difference.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 12 2009, 09:57 AM~12678860
> *I'd like to see the mag get more "street"
> *


Right. Like Street Customs and Lowridaz use to be. I'm just one man. Can't do it alone. Need the support of those here and those who read Lowrider magazine to let their voices be heard so there can be change.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 12 2009, 08:43 AM~12678772
> *that would be a cool monthly feature - cruise/hot spots in a different city.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 12 2009, 10:57 AM~12678860
> *I'd like to see the mag get more "street"
> *


yeah no kidding bob, hope all is well with the famo up in the big L :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 12 2009, 11:05 AM~12678913
> *My car isn't going. Trying to sell it.
> 
> I can't believe it either. Hopefully my email will make a difference.
> *


 :0  oh i didnt know that, sorry to hear that 
yeah im sure it will


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jan 12 2009, 10:57 AM~12678860
> *I'd like to see the mag get more "street"
> *



*:thumbsup: THAT'S FOR SURE, IT'S BECOME MORE OF AN ADS MAGAZINE....I REMEMBER READING & VIEWING COUNTLESS PAGES OF ARTICLES & PICS BACK IN THE DAY.*


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm glad you made a topic for this. Nice choice of words man, respect!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 12 2009, 10:14 AM~12678612
> *Mr. Joe Ray,
> 
> My name is Tyrone Chatman and I'm a lowrider enthusiast. I had the pleasure of meeting you on two different occasions. The first, was in '01 or '02 during a show in Indianapolis, Indiana. The second, during the '05 Super Show in Las Vegas. I walked up to you, and to my surprise, you rememberd me from the Indianapolis show. Your club, Lifestyle, was selling posters that year and I asked if I could have all club members sign it for me. Lifestyle obliged me. And I was forever greatful.
> ...



* :thumbsup: YOU MUST VOICE YOUR OPINION IN ORDER TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE! "YOU'LL NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU CAN ACCOMPLISH, UNLESS YOU TRY!"  *


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 12 2009, 10:27 AM~12679066
> *I'm glad you made a topic for this. Nice choice of words man, respect!!
> *


Thanks, '1 LO 64'. Trying to make a difference.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 12 2009, 10:29 AM~12679075
> * :thumbsup: YOU MUST VOICE YOUR OPINION IN ORDER TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE!  "YOU'LL NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU CAN ACCOMPLISH, UNLESS YOU TRY!"
> *


Thank you, 'Sweet LIL V'.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 12 2009, 11:30 AM~12679088
> *Thank you, 'Sweet LIL V'.
> *


 * WELCOME*


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 12 2009, 11:25 AM~12679053
> *:thumbsup: THAT'S FOR SURE, IT'S BECOME MORE OF AN ADS MAGAZINE....I REMEMBER READING & VIEWING COUNTLESS PAGES OF ARTICLES & PICS BACK IN THE DAY.
> *


no kidding, its become crap now


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

advertisements bring in money. without companies paying for ad space there would likely be no money for the magazine to prosper. 

i'd rather see more advertising pages than big rimmed, ostrich tucked rides. it would be nice to see more traditional lowriders and articles on historical cities/avenues. do they still do readers rides?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Jan 12 2009, 10:50 AM~12679248
> *no kidding, its become crap now
> *


Like anything in life, Lowrider Magazine has had it's share of up's-and-downs, but I wouldn't regard it (LRM) as crap. Regardless of how anyone feels (or what they've said) Lowrider Magazine has stood the test of time. Numerous lowrider related publications have come and gone, but Lowrider Magazine is still here.

Please don't turn this topic into another 'Fuck LRM' topic. That isn't/wasn't my intent with this. My intent is to share what I've done and the response I received from Joe Ray. 

If any of you have any concerns/gripes for him (Joe Ray), email him. Let your voice be heard.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Good respectful letter. Too much harping and bitching and whining on LIL, no one doing anything about it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 12 2009, 11:01 AM~12679367
> *Good respectful letter.  Too much harping and bitching and whining on LIL, no one doing anything about it.
> 
> Thanks!
> *


Exactly! Thank you, 'Big Poppa'! :thumbsup:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 12 2009, 11:00 AM~12679359
> *Like anything in life, Lowrider Magazine has had it's share of up's-and-downs, but I wouldn't regard it (LRM) as crap. Regardless of how anyone feels (or what they've said) Lowrider Magazine has stood the test of time. Numerous lowrider related publications have come and gone, but Lowrider Magazine is still here.
> 
> Please don't turn this topic into another 'Fuck LRM' topic. That isn't/wan't my intent with this. My intent is to share what I've done and the response I received from Joe Ray.
> ...



X2 Rright now the mag industry is going under. we need to support the magazine at times like these so that source interlink doesnt cut it.

found out last week the got rid of turbo, sport compact car, and 2 luxury magazines


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 12 2009, 12:00 PM~12679359
> *Like anything in life, Lowrider Magazine has had it's share of up's-and-downs, but I wouldn't regard it (LRM) as crap. Regardless of how anyone feels (or what they've said) Lowrider Magazine has stood the test of time. Numerous lowrider related publications have come and gone, but Lowrider Magazine is still here.
> 
> Please don't turn this topic into another 'Fuck LRM' topic. That isn't/wan't my intent with this. My intent is to share what I've done and the response I received from Joe Ray.
> ...


that was not my intention. yes you are right that they have been around for a long time but have they even listened to the people who buy thier magazine? have they listened to the people who actually do voice their opinions, i know as one that was a loyal subscriber, and dealt with dick de loach, el larry, a few hop judges, and a few others from lrm that they had alot of insight from people but basically told them yeah ok thanks but we are not going to change. i trully hope that your point gets heard and good luck, again im not bashing its my opinion as to what i have seen and personally heard from lrm editors, photographers. and judges,


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Jan 12 2009, 11:50 AM~12679248
> *no kidding, its become crap now
> *


*YUP!!!!*


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jan 12 2009, 11:11 AM~12679467
> *X2 Rright now the mag industry is going under. we need to support the magazine at times like these so that source interlink doesnt cut it.
> 
> found out last week the got rid of turbo, sport compact car, and 2 luxury magazines
> *


Right. If LRM was to be cut from Source Interlink or go under, the same people who once complained about the magazine would be upset that it's gone. That's not to say I haven't had my concerns/issues with LRM, but look at what I've done. I've emailed the Editor (Joe Ray) and let my voice be heard. Out of all the "Fuck LRM' topics that have popped up here (LIL) over the years, how many have taken that same energy and emailed/written LRM with their concerns? Not many, I'm sure. If they have, I'm sure something would've been done. But instead, they post their gripes here (in my opinion) to see their own words (self glorification). That's why I never fed into the 'Fuck LRM' topics. Because I knew those complaining weren't going to do anything about it.

So, as you can see from Joe Ray's reply to my email, he does listen. If some of you would take time to do what I did (and with respect) things in LRM can change. But if you continue to bitch/moan about what you don't like about LRM, nothing will change with LRM. It will remain the same.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Remember back when LRM (think it was when Ralph was still editor) did part one of a donk build up? I emailed LRM and I'm sure I wasn't the only one, but I don't recall a part two ever coming about.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 12 2009, 12:38 PM~12680203
> *Remember back when LRM (think it was when Ralph was still editor) did part one of a donk build up?  I emailed LRM and I'm sure I wasn't the only one, but I don't  recall a part two ever coming about.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 12 2009, 08:14 AM~12678612
> *Mr. Joe Ray,
> 
> My name is Tyrone Chatman and I'm a lowrider enthusiast. I had the pleasure of meeting you on two different occasions. The first, was in '01 or '02 during a show in Indianapolis, Indiana. The second, during the '05 Super Show in Las Vegas. I walked up to you, and to my surprise, you rememberd me from the Indianapolis show. Your club, Lifestyle, was selling posters that year and I asked if I could have all club members sign it for me. Lifestyle obliged me. And I was forever greatful.
> ...


*Good job Ty 

Now all we can do is wait and see if he's a man of his word  *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

joe rays reaction


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 12 2009, 03:16 PM~12681407
> *joe rays reaction
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Joe Ray is one of the ICON"S of this sport and it was nice to see that he wasted no time responding.


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 12 2009, 01:00 PM~12679359
> *Like anything in life, Lowrider Magazine has had it's share of up's-and-downs, but I wouldn't regard it (LRM) as crap. Regardless of how anyone feels (or what they've said) Lowrider Magazine has stood the test of time. Numerous lowrider related publications have come and gone, but Lowrider Magazine is still here.
> 
> Please don't turn this topic into another 'Fuck LRM' topic. That isn't/wan't my intent with this. My intent is to share what I've done and the response I received from Joe Ray.
> ...


I agree its not crap but here comes my 2 cents.... I'm not sure how much it cost to get the girl from playboy on the cover but I'm willing to bet we could have featured 2 or 3 more lows for the same price - come on guys a 100 page magazine should come out bi-weekly! I'm 28 and if I wanted to see Holly I would pay $12 a year and see her butt ass naked :biggrin: I'm done now unless anyone wants more of my opinion


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Jan 12 2009, 11:16 AM~12679518
> *that was not my intention. yes you are right that they have been around for a long time but have they even listened to the people who buy thier magazine? have they listened to the people who actually do voice their opinions, i know as one that was a loyal subscriber, and dealt with dick de loach, el larry, a few hop judges, and a few others from lrm that they had alot of insight from people but basically told them yeah ok thanks but we are not going to change. i trully hope that your point gets heard and good luck, again im not bashing its my opinion as to what i have seen and personally heard from lrm editors, photographers. and judges,
> *


I know you're not bashing, bro, but times have changed. There's a new Editor (Joe Ray) at LRM. I feel he's a lowrider's lowrider. He's in tune with what's going on. 

I feel they (LRM) have to listen to us now. Look at the content of the magazine now. The magazine is very thin. Look at how many tour stops there are for the '09 season. I think they have no choice but to listen.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Good topic


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

First and foremost LRM is a business and the bean counters at corporate headquarters that owns all the other magazines, along with LRM, must decide on what magazine will give them a "maximum return on thier investment". Somewhere along the line certain cutbacks are going to be made. I believe LMR is trying to please as many people as possible with the budget they have. With the reduction in sponcers, (did you notice less adds), I'm sure the burded of operation costs has risen to LRM's disadvantage. In an economy that is at the edge of a depression, I am suprised at the number of shows they are still able to have.



JUST MY TWO CENTS, peace.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Maybe their companies insurance won't cover them going into the hood :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 12 2009, 07:06 PM~12683868
> *First and foremost LRM is a business and the bean counters at corporate headquarters that owns all the other magazines, along with LRM, must decide on what magazine will give them a "maximum return on thier investment". Somewhere along the line certain cutbacks are going to be made. I believe LMR is trying to please as many people as possible with the budget they have. With the reduction in sponcers, (did you notice less adds), I'm sure the burded of operation costs has risen to LRM's disadvantage. In an economy that is at the edge of a depression, I am suprised at the number of shows they are still able to have.
> JUST MY TWO CENTS, peace.
> *


'KandyLac', I appreciate your feedback, but what does this have to do with LRM doing an article on Crenshaw Blvd.? The only reason I'm commenting to your post is that it can change the entire subject of this topic. Turn it into another "Fuck LRM" topic. This is not the purpose of this topic.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2009, 07:44 PM~12684373
> *Maybe their companies insurance won't cover them going into the hood :biggrin:
> *


THEY CLAIMED THE REASON THEY STOPPED THE CHI-TOWN, TOUR DATE WAS THAT THEY DIDNT HAVE A BIG ENOUGH PLACE FOR THE SHOW???????


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I REMBER WHEN LRM USE TO HAVE TO HYDRO TECH TALK THAT WAS GOOD INFO , I MISS THE OLD MAG OF YESTERDAY,SOMETIMES I GO BACK & LOOK THROUGH THOSE OLD ISSUE ,AND IVE GOT A LOTTS OF THEM.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jan 12 2009, 08:05 PM~12684708
> *'KandyLac', I appreciate your feedback, but what does this have to do with LRM doing an article on Crenshaw Blvd.? The only reason I'm commenting to your post is that it can change the entire subject of this topic. Turn it into another "Fuck LRM" topic. This is not the purpose of this topic.
> *


Tyrone, I THINK YOU MISSED MY PIONT. LRM WILL FILL THE MAGAZINE WITH ARTICLES THAT WILL SELL. YOU FIGURE THERE IS COST IN ANY ITEM THEY HAVE TO RESEARCH OR COVER. WHY DONT YOU TAKE A PRO-ACTIVE APPROACH ? TAKE YOUR CAMERA, SHOOT SOME PICTURES, DO SOME REASERCH, AND WRITE UP AN ARTICLE, AND SUBMIT IT TO LRM FOR PUBLICATION. THIS HAS BEEN DONE IN THE PAST AND SOME WRITERS HAVE BEEN HIRED AS FREE-LACE PHOTAGRAPHERS AND WRITERS.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 12 2009, 08:53 PM~12685673
> *Tyrone, I THINK YOU MISSED MY PIONT. LRM WILL FILL THE MAGAZINE WITH ARTICLES THAT WILL SELL. YOU FIGURE THERE IS COST IN ANY ITEM THEY HAVE TO RESEARCH OR COVER. WHY DONT YOU TAKE A PRO-ACTIVE APPROACH ? TAKE YOUR CAMERA, SHOOT SOME PICTURES, DO SOME REASERCH, AND WRITE UP AN ARTICLE, AND SUBMIT IT TO LRM FOR PUBLICATION. THIS HAS BEEN DONE IN THE PAST AND SOME WRITERS HAVE BEEN HIRED AS FREE-LACE PHOTAGRAPHERS AND WRITERS.
> *


OK. I got you, now. Unfortunately, I live in Las Vegas and not L.A..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

How bout Story & King Road in East Side San Jose...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you didnt really pray that they would consider your thoughts did you?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 14 2009, 12:45 AM~12699368
> *How bout Story & King Road in East Side San Jose...
> *


Is that area still cruised?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

whats funny is that crenshaw is nowhere near what it use to be. hardly anycruising their anymore...with the exception of Chris's Burgers. 

LRM is gonna have to hit the home depot on Slauson and the other spot on Broadway and Manchester

but on new years after the picnic, Crenshaw was PACKED WITH LOWRIDERS!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 14 2009, 05:21 PM~12705147
> *whats funny is that crenshaw is nowhere near what it use to be. hardly anycruising their anymore...with the exception of Chris's Burgers.
> 
> LRM is gonna have to hit the home depot on Slauson and the other spot on Broadway and Manchester
> ...


Or they could do what Scrape did; interview some of the clubs and OG's that have cruised Crenshaw. From the way Crenshaw was back in the late '90's, that would've been the perfect time to do an article.


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 13 2009, 11:45 PM~12699368
> *How bout Story & King Road in East Side San Jose...
> *


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

What's up Tyrone,

I'm glad to here you ask about Crenshaw did you know that it wasn't all that until the mid and late 90's. Every big city has there cruising spots but they don't all last there like strip clubs there either hot or there not (Flavor of the Month) meaning it might be the happening place until the next cruise spot or until the cops chase you off. Just recently I got an earful from an OG that grew up on that side of town, went Dorsey High he said it was never what people make it seem to be until the late 90's. He did say this on the subject "He was on Crenshaw before it was Crenshaw" When I say OG I'm talking about the Mojo Man "Box" he's got some good stories that he shared with me recently look for it soon in our new section Lowrider Originals. There is a lot of history that we want to pass on in the 09 so try to be patient. 

TTYL
WildChild


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 14 2009, 06:14 PM~12706292
> *What's up Tyrone,
> 
> I'm glad to here you ask about Crenshaw did you know that it wasn't all that until the mid and late 90's. Every big city has there cruising spots but they don't all last there like strip clubs there either hot or there not (Flavor of the Month) meaning it might be the happening place until the next cruise spot or until the cops chase you off.  Just recently I got an earful from an OG that grew up on that side of town, went Dorsey High he said it was never what people make it seem to be until the late 90's. He did say this on the subject "He was on Crenshaw before it was Crenshaw" When I say OG I'm talking about the Mojo Man "Box" he's got some good stories that he shared with me recently look for it  soon in our new section Lowrider Originals. There is a lot of history that we want to pass on in the 09 so try to be patient.
> ...


*THIS IS VERY TRUE IN THE 90'S SHIT EXPLODED ON CRENSHAW.....I KNOW BECAUSE I'M A CRENSHAW HIGH SCHOOL COUGAR VET....  *


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 12 2009, 09:27 AM~12679066
> *I'm glad you made a topic for this. Nice choice of words man, respect!!
> *


true that!


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

Joe Ray's been in the game for a long time. Since before I was born. I honestly think he's trying to change the magazine for the better. Its just going to take some time.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 14 2009, 08:40 PM~12708345
> *THIS IS VERY TRUE IN THE 90'S SHIT EXPLODED ON CRENSHAW.....I KNOW BECAUSE I'M A CRENSHAW HIGH SCHOOL COUGAR VET....
> *


In the 90's Lowriding exploded everywhere.. Broadway here in Sac had bumper to bumper rides al the way down the strip back then..crusing till the early morning, Every Sunday. Not to knock Crenshaw, but every city has it's own history and what they consider a legendary cruise strip.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jan 14 2009, 07:14 PM~12706292
> *What's up Tyrone,
> 
> I'm glad to here you ask about Crenshaw did you know that it wasn't all that until the mid and late 90's. Every big city has there cruising spots but they don't all last there like strip clubs there either hot or there not (Flavor of the Month) meaning it might be the happening place until the next cruise spot or until the cops chase you off.  Just recently I got an earful from an OG that grew up on that side of town, went Dorsey High he said it was never what people make it seem to be until the late 90's. He did say this on the subject "He was on Crenshaw before it was Crenshaw" When I say OG I'm talking about the Mojo Man "Box" he's got some good stories that he shared with me recently look for it  soon in our new section Lowrider Originals. There is a lot of history that we want to pass on in the 09 so try to be patient.
> ...


Wow! Thanks, Saul, for blessing this topic with your presence. :thumbsup: I'll keep my eyes peeled for the interview with "Box" (Michael Patterson). Thanks again, Saul!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Peep out the November '09 issue of LRM everyone. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow177_@Jan 15 2009, 02:10 AM~12710589
> *Joe Ray's been in the game for a long time. Since before I was born. I honestly think he's trying to change the magazine for the better. Its just going to take some time.
> *


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Sep 28 2009, 01:18 PM~15207116
> *Peep out the November '09 issue of LRM everyone.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Was just about to ask if people have seen the article yet and what they think about it. Thoughts?


----------

